# tajima tmfx-c1202 trace function



## decatur (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello just purchased a used 97 tajima 2head. Need help. Which button controls trace function? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ezeland (Jan 7, 2013)

I noticed you just bought a used 97 Tajima and am curious of a couplke things. I have no experience with embroidery, but in process of learning all I can for future use. How long usually will a good machine last in pieces or years, or expected usable life, that being answered how is current value determined? Is it based upon age, usage, looks, gut feelings. I'm asking this because I expect to be in market some time in the future for a used machine and would like a method to determine or to use. I addition as time goes on I will try to ba a sponge and soak up all I can to learn the technique


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

I think it is "D" 5.


----------



## tancehughes (May 21, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure ours is d five times


----------



## decatur (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes that's it. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

I press D 5 times then what do I press? I get an error if I press start ?


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

d1 d1 set (turn the wheel to either slow or fast, set


----------

